# qemu



## philipenry (19 Octobre 2005)

mouais  ça marche pas si bien que ça


avec xp  l'image n'est pas stable (problème de définition certainement)


j'essaye 98, il faut utiliser fdos et configurer d'abord un dos, seulement le clavier ne s'émule plus au bout de la 3eme fenetre => abandon

j'essaye 2000 ,  ça va pas mal sauf que le clavier est en qwerty


je vous tiens zau courant de la suite::mouais:


----------



## Alx (19 Octobre 2005)

Par curiosité, combien de temps as-tu mis pour l&#8217;installation de Windows XP sur Qemu?
Sur un iMac G5 à 2Ghz --> 6 heures!!! Avec en prime les turbines à fond, et la chaleur qui s&#8217;en dégageait!!! :sick:
Par contre l&#8217;image était impeccable, mais c&#8217;était tout bonnement inutilisable. Pour la simple raison que le Mac était reconnu comme un vulgaire PentiumII à 33 Mhz!?!:mouais: Il suffit juste d&#8217;imaginer la lenteur&#8230; bref c&#8217;était trop insoutenable, je l&#8217;ai viré.


----------



## philipenry (26 Octobre 2005)

pas mis 6 h  mais une bonne heure et demi (PM G5 2 X 2 )  XP inutilisable cause affichage  déficient
essayé 98  echec car lors du lancement du fdos, le clavier n'est reconnu que dans les 3/4 premières fenètres ) abandon

essayé W2000 = install environ 1h20  mais lenteur  


Pour Info à tous j'ai trouvé un moyen de passer du Mac  à Quemu sur W2000

en effet, s'il est possible de passer un fichier de Qemu vers Mac le contraire ne l'est pas (cause format NTFS) La solution conseillé, internet, est bien trop complexe du fait de la difficulté de configurer une connexion

voici donc ma solution :
enregistrer le fichier sur un CD Rewritable
ensuite faire monter le CRRW sur le bureau, ouvrir utilitaire de disque, nouvelle image, cocher DVD/CD
créer l'image disque,  elle s'appelle votrefichier.cdr, allez ensuite dans qemu configuration cocher à D votrefichier.cdr, enregistrer le profil, bootez  windaube, vous constaterez que votre CD monte chez bilou, ouvrez, servez chaud


----------

